# LFTS 10-1-21



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, not quite yet but getting very close! Leaving work at 0530 to head to the stand. 
Seems like it took almost a year to get here. Goodluck fellas and shoot straight!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys and shoot straight!!!!!

I’ll be working today and all weekend unfortunately.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

U of M Fan said:


> Good luck guys and shoot straight!!!!!
> 
> I’ll be working today and all weekend unfortunately.


I feel your pain. My plant was put on critical plant status. Never heard of it before. They basically own us and can run us 90 days straight if they want. Starting day 12 in a row.... Good luck Hunters! Git Er Done!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Guess I'm out.. Woke up at 2 found my xbow, started getting my stuff around, forgot I ran outta broadheads last year.. Went to Meijer, forgot no longer 24hr due to Covid.. 

Writing a complaint to Meijer telling them it's stupid they're closed at what would be the safest time to shop.. 

Gonna go to bed, head to Walmart tommorow. I see online they have Allen broadheads, not sure what I shot last year but those look close enough

Good luck guys.. With the temps tommorow I might try to hunt the wallow in the afternoon


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

good morning all it is here hope on of my nice bucks make a showing to the play.
good luck to all.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Up at the rack shack having coffee, good luck to all.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck and be safe everyone! I’m on a river salmon fishing today.😎


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Gonna get a sneak on some public this am. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

It’s finally here! I was up before the alarm this morning. Getting ready to head out for the morning sit in GT County and then 18 holes afterwards. Life is good. Good luck to everyone headed out this morning.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

What is this LFTS business?!?! good to be back!!! Unfortunately I won’t be LFTS until this afternoon but I’ll be following along until then. Shoot straight!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Good Luck guys, I'm heading to LSC to troll Muskie


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck to all going out this morning! Wear your safety harnesses!! 

I’m up and getting ready to go sit a stand on a farm I’ve never hunted before in Barry County. No big bucks on camera on that farm yet, but I know there are some around so maybe one will come by! Will be good to be back in a tree this morning!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

That buck ain’t goin’ 20

good luck out there fellas


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

My alarm goes off at 4 am Monday threw Thursday for work, I woke up at 4:20 on my day off and can’t get back to sleep. Good luck this morning fellas and I will be joining you this afternoon, first opening day for me in a few years. Someone punch a hole in something this morning, I need my fix it’s go time !
Flight


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Here we find ourselves again. Good luck to all who are out today, can’t wait to see some buck pics. Be safe and enjoy it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Heading out in northern Macomb county. My property is a bit messy this year but I’m hoping I get lucky. Shoot straight and please all be safe! Get ‘em!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Having some coffee, waiting to walk out. Glad we finally made it to another season. Good luck everyone, it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## flint (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck out there this morning! Be safe! Working myself but I will be there in spirit. 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


There it is! Yeah, man!


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice work Peacemaker. Cool buck with a really dark muzzle.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats Peacemaker ! That’s is a slick looking 8 pt, whoever took that picture did a great job. Inner loins, it’s what’s for dinner !
Flight


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Doe and a couple little ones picking through the rye before it has a chance to grow. Still waiting on the bucks to show up


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Beautiful buck. I really like that dark patch on his snout. Great job, dude! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Great Job... Great shot Peacemaker!!! you are on the board!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats nice opening morning buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mosquitoes are out now.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats peacemaker! Great opening day buck


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice buck Peacemaker congrats to the others that scored too! No sightings here yet. Had a yote howl, and heard stuff running as I was setting up in the dark. Most likely got busted. Giving it another.hour. 
See you this afternooon if I have service..
<----<<<


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Congratulations Peacemaker and those of have loosened an arrow, good luck on the recoveries!

Working a half day, need to finish up some assignments for school and then get my gear together for an evening sit. 80 degrees and a south wind don't have me excited, but I'll go out and sit a new spot on the farm for an observation sit.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

uofmball1 said:


> Had this guy walk by my stand at 18 yards at 7:30. Only problem is Im 80 miles away at the office. Good luck everyone.
> View attachment 789728


Don't you have an 80 mile pin?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, that didn't take long Peacemaker. Congrats on being the first to punch a tag this year.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Awesome congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Awesome! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

d_rek said:


> Just got blew at. Wind has switched to its predicted direction finally. About to call it for the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Little early to call it quits eh? Or wind switched for worse?




Macs13 said:


> After a frustrating start to the day - I had to complete a bunch of paperwork this morning for work, got to my public spot 20 minutes after sunrise, there were already THREE cars here (I have never seen hunting pressure on this little secret spot), etc - but I am out here just doing a ground sit. I was late so I decided not to go to one of my good spots and make it obvious to the forest ponies, so I'm sitting against a tree at a crossroads.
> 
> On my hike in I saw these guys. They were exactly at 200 yards. If it had been 45 days from today, I would've reached out and touched one with the 450BM. They gave me a good minute+ of oblivious grazing broadside opportunities. One was a heavy looking 8 point and I believe the other was a 6. I've only seen one other deer so far - a doe that got my scent (more likely the scent of taking a leak because I was in such a rush that I forgot to do that at the truck) and she gave me a good long series of blows.
> 
> ...


Don't be "to" confident about how far with your weapon @Macs13 ... remember last year with the ravin.. I've got a 300 yard gun as well. Haven't practiced that distance. 200 yes, I've practiced  good luck buddy!! 




peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Congrats Alex !!! Pressure off. Might just have to make a trip back for sturgeon buddy! Nice shooting. 




Good luck and shoot straight gents. Living through you'll


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That's it for the morning for me. 4 bucks and 1 doe total. Coffee time

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately I’m live from the shi**er today. Living through everyone though. My time won’t come until late October.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Tom (mich) said:


> Don't you have an 80 mile pin?


I do but I left my release at the house


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great deer peacemaker!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats Peacemaker! Beautiful buck!


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Outstanding Peacemaker, congrats!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats Peacemaker!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

20211001_092650.jpg




__
Steve


__
Oct 1, 2021


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Great work 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

ksp107 said:


> State land in northern Midland… 1 coyote and a few squirrels


Good luck out there. I’ll be in that area this weekend. I’m saving my days off for later in the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

fish RN said:


> Doe n fawn in the plot


Nice plot! Looks like a mowed lawn. Lol. Great stand hidden in the pine too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!!! Super pumped! Now for the story:
Had this buck come in making scrapes and rubs 30 mins before light and was in range right at first light but I just didn’t feel good about it. I was actually typing out the story on here when He ended up circling back with 2 little bucks about 30 mins later. After sparring with a little guy right underneath me for about 5 minutes he started to work off and gave me a 10 yard quartering away shot. He ran about 65 yards and piled up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

First LFTS for me from Presque Isle County thanks to the new cell tower in area. Also first time hunting bow opener here. Lone doe at 7:35 so far. Good luck everyone. Nice job to those that have connected.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

retired dundo said:


> Give it time before looking


Took awhile but found her









Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Big congrats to you!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ginweed said:


> First LFTS for me from Presque Isle County thanks to the new cell tower in area. Also first time hunting bow opener here. Lone doe at 7:35 so far. Good luck everyone. Nice job to those that have connected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Welcome to the goof troop Ginweed! I hunt Presque Isle county some too, used to be my primary spot, these days mostly just rifle. I hunt a big piece of private ground off Big Cut rd. Enjoy your hunt!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

My buddy has been trying to get his wife a bow buck the last 4-5 years and finally stuck one this morning. She's thinking the shot is a little back so the wait begins.

Sounds like both of them were covered up in deer all morning.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Had one moving across out to my west just b4 10. As hard as I looked, I couldn't see the focker thru the thicket. Excitement Anyway.
<----<<<


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Don't be "to" confident about how far with your weapon @Macs13 ... remember last year with the ravin.. I've got a 300 yard gun as well. Haven't practiced that distance. 200 yes, I've practiced  [/QUOTE]


The Ravin is 2 for 2 on deer. They were both in the same deer and both at 55 yards. I thought I had missed first shot because she didn't react, hence plugging her twice. Also, the Ravin is 3 for 3 on turkeys last fall, between 40 and 60 yards. The Ravin is ready to sing her song of death. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats great way to start season on great buck


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

shamanlk13 said:


> Took awhile but found her
> View attachment 789740
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats on the doe ! Nice work !
Fight


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I just had one of those experiences where I wished I was a go pro camera hunter. I decided to walk the whole perimeter on my way back to the truck to see what's changed. The main thing that's changed is somebody mowed a big path all the way around. 

So, I'm walking the path with the bow on my back when I see two does up ahead. I smoothly got the bow into position and stepped, very slowly, just up to the edge of the path so as to blend. Those doe were so curious as to what I was. They would come toward me just straining to hear and smell and I stayed perfectly still and tried to control my breathing. They were never further than 30 and for awhile as close as 10 yards. At one point, another deer started moving in the long grass and all 3 of us snapped our heads that way in unison to listen. It was awesome. 

I put them both in the sights a couple of times but decided to break my "brown it's down" theory for the opener. Firstly, I was really enjoying the interaction. Secondly, they weren't big does. They were as big as the smallest deer that I got last year, but not fully mature. Lastly, I was hoping that they were part of a larger group that might materialize. The whole thing lasted about 5 minutes which, as an aside, is a long time to hold a crossbow in ready position while standing. 

Hunting my way out now so that I can get some work done and hopefully get back in for the evening adventure. I've seen 11 deer now. They're active today. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

shamanlk13 said:


> Took awhile but found her
> View attachment 789740
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good job. Way to get it done. She looks thick in the middle.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats on the success!!!! 9 deer in range this morning no antlers. Was an absolute blast of morning. Getting lunch head back out around 2-3


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

It's never good to get a call from HR, especially in the stand at 9AM right? 
WRONG. 14 day paid "quarantine" baby!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Little early to call it quits eh? Or wind switched for worse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switch to bad direction… camera doesn’t show much daytime movement back there mostly dusk and dawn. Gives me time to prep and shove off to public for the PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Snuck in early to some secluded apple trees. At grey light I noticed a brand new ladder stand in the tree 6 yards away. Great. That wasn’t there 4 days ago…. One lone button buck just after sunrise and had something blowing at me shortly after. Nice morning otherwise!

Let’s get after ‘em tonight!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Pleasant morning to be out on public. Lots of cars in the area...but no other hunters seen in the field. Saw 5 does off in the distance and a massive, beautiful coyote which got to about 5 yards from my tree before he caught me drawing back my bow....ughhhhh


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gone_Hunting said:


> It's never good to get a call from HR, especially in the stand at 9AM right?
> WRONG. 14 day paid "quarantine" baby!


Did you ask them if the could delay it till the rut?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to those that let the string sing!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

uofmball1 said:


> I do but I left my release at the house


I keep 1 in the bow case and 1 hanging on the shifter in the truck . Had it happen once 20 yrs ago never again


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

shamanlk13 said:


> Took awhile but found her
> View attachment 789740
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

shamanlk13 said:


> Took awhile but found her
> View attachment 789740
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats!


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Had a great morning this opener. Saw 9 total; 3 bucks one a fawn spike that still had some spots and 2 1.5 yo 4/6pts. The others were does/fawns. All but one of the deer were within 10yds of my tree. Could not have had a better morning. I am doing my best to hold off for a mature buck this yr.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Almost too warm for me.
almost😃


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

A fawn spike with spots? Are you referring to a button buck or did it actually have spikes?




drenthp said:


> Had a great morning this opener. Saw 9 total; 3 bucks one a fawn spike that still had some spots and 2 1.5 yo 4/6pts. The others were does/fawns. All but one of the deer were within 10yds of my tree. Could not have had a better morning. I am doing my best to hold off for a mature buck this yr.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 789731
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thats what I’m talkin about!! Way to go!!


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45. 
So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


Nice shootin'. Looks like you found a good spot. Nothing beats a state lander.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice, congrats on the buck !
Flight 


digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Headed out for the first sit on the new lease in Antrim county. Lots of deer, but no big bucks on camera yet. Everyone enjoy and be safe. I bet at least a couple arrows fly in this LFTS tonight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in for the afternoon sit,a bit warm but the wind switched for the best .good luck everyone


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Wishing I were my shorts, a little warm in the box blind.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> My buddy has been trying to get his wife a bow buck the last 4-5 years and finally stuck one this morning. She's thinking the shot is a little back so the wait begins.
> 
> Sounds like both of them were covered up in deer all morning.











Helluva lot bigger than we all thought! Lol


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Double post


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


Great job!! congrats on your state lander.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 789782
> 
> Helluva lot bigger than we all thought! Lol


Nice deer. Good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

And so it begins, my anticipation is very high for this coming year, more shooters on camera then any other year. Now I know that doesn’t me anything other then I know they were here at some point, but it’s still nice to know. Good luck to anyone braving the heat and bugs this afternoon!
Flight


----------



## natemac (Oct 11, 2012)

Out on an overgrown orchard on public, looks like the apples have been hit hard the last few days. Hoping they’re back for more tonight.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gone_Hunting said:


> It's never good to get a call from HR, especially in the stand at 9AM right?
> WRONG. 14 day paid "quarantine" baby!


LOL, I think there will be a big Covid jump on November 13th or so too. I wish @piketroller was still tracking the cases so we could watch... If I still hunted deer I'd have symptoms for sure! Good hunting boys...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


Congrats! Well done.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Arrow launched in Jackson County…..into the dirt on a practice draw. It wouldn’t be opening day without some bone head mistake lol. Hopefully I can find my arrow in the dark


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Anyone know where I can find a camo mankini?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


 congrats


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 789782
> 
> Helluva lot bigger than we all thought! Lol


 congrats to your friend and his wife on great buck bet she is hooked on hunting for life


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Anyone know where I can find a camo mankini?


Blind air conditioning similar to a ozonics machine lol.and double as heater also. We will see if labtec Louis can come up with something. Lol back to watching my shooting lanes. Had a big shooter on cam the other night at 7 pm.hoping he shows up again when I can get a rage in the cage.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Out on public. Tough to get in here quietly but I’m out and up! I’ve already had an eagle land 10 yards away in a different tree and plenty of squirrels around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Blind air conditioning similar to a ozonics machine lol.and double as heater also. We will see if labtec Louis can come up with something. Lol back to watching my shooting lanes. Had a big shooter on cam the other night at 7 pm.hoping he shows up again when I can get a rage in the cage.


Good luck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Had to move so I could get into some shade.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting on a green field that always gets alot of early season activity. Got some good shooting lanes in the thick stuff behind me. Thank God I'm sitting in the shade.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Back out in the sun in thr Nelp since 4.00.. to hot fot the struggle with the saddle platform. Good thing I tried for early. Nice deer guys! Congrats!!
<----<<<


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

State land Crawford county, feels good just to be 20 feet up and relaxing with my thoughts. It’s been a long week, month, quarter, and year. Feels good to unwind with some me time. Good luck this year!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

I’m going to have to double check, but I’m fairly certain that I paid taxes for mosquito control this year. I’m thinking that I didn’t get my money worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1st deer in range is always fun!!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, first hunt of the year and first time in the saddle went about how I figure lol. Forgot some stuff and should’ve practiced more but I’m in. A little cooler down here in the river bottom, sitting over two nice rubs, hope the culprit shows.


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Happy Archery Opener everyone! Out after work, not much tea in the past couple of hours, but great to be in the stand again! Good luck all!!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Monsterbuck said:


> I’m going to have to double check, but I’m fairly certain that I paid taxes for mosquito control this year. I’m thinking that I didn’t get my money worth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Ya maybe not the best idea to hunt by this vernal pond.....but it does funnel movement well historically.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 789817


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

A kid blew a stop sign and wrecked my truck pretty bad 2 blocks from work. That’s what I get for not taking the day off for the opener I guess. My only vehicle, not a good way to start the season.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Front wheel is bent in pretty good


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> A kid blew a stop sign and wrecked my truck pretty bad 2 blocks from work. That’s what I get for not taking the day off for the opener I guess. My only vehicle, not a good way to start the season.


That's terrible, hope everyone is okay.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Set up on my big N beasty food plot behind the house. Already had a few does n fawns pass through for a snack


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out with my 10 year old for his first tree stand sit in Ottawa tonight . He decided he was done with blinds for a while so we see how still he can sit .


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 789819
> 
> Front wheel is bent in pretty good


Well that blows…..tough to get into any kind of automotive shop these days…I wish you luck !
Flight


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> A kid blew a stop sign and wrecked my truck pretty bad 2 blocks from work. That’s what I get for not taking the day off for the opener I guess. My only vehicle, not a good way to start the season.


Same thing happened to me a few weeks back. I have an Equinox for deer season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Glad youre ok.

Why Dodge it when you can Ram it. Gotta stay positive that youre ok!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Good 2.5 year hold just cruised through eating acorns at about 50 yards!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Good 2.5 year hold just cruised through eating acorns at about 50 yards!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Shoot him! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

birdshooter said:


> I keep 1 in the bow case and 1 hanging on the shifter in the truck . Had it happen once 20 yrs ago never again


Got in the stand about 10 yrs ago, no damn release. Mid October, at least it was then, just enjoy the sunrise. 1 1/2 later walking in hear some rustling, and a nice young buck runs in my direction, stops at 30 yds, doesn't know I'm there. Not sure what spooked it and he heads across the open field to cover. Not 30 secs later, a real dandy does same thing, stopped at same spot, then across the field. Of course, lol. Not sure if they went past the stand, still...


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

pgpn123 said:


> Got in the stand about 10 yrs ago, no damn release. Mid October, at least it was then, just enjoy the sunrise. 1 1/2 later walking in hear some rustling, and a nice young buck runs in my direction, stops at 30 yds, doesn't know I'm there. Not sure what spooked it and he heads across the open field to cover. Not 30 secs later, a real dandy does same thing, stopped at same spot, then across the field. Of course, lol. Not sure if they went past the stand, still...


ALWAYS HOOK YOUR RELEASE ON YOUR BOW!!!!! That way you will never forget it. Unless of course you forget your bow, then you may just be a lost cause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

pgpn123 said:


> Got in the stand about 10 yrs ago, no damn release. Mid October, at least it was then, just enjoy the sunrise. 1 1/2 later walking in hear some rustling, and a nice young buck runs in my direction, stops at 30 yds, doesn't know I'm there. Not sure what spooked it and he heads across the open field to cover. Not 30 secs later, a real dandy does same thing, stopped at same spot, then across the field. Of course, lol. Not sure if they went past the stand, still...


You must have one heck of a seat!!!! 10 years!!!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> A kid blew a stop sign and wrecked my truck pretty bad 2 blocks from work. That’s what I get for not taking the day off for the opener I guess. My only vehicle, not a good way to start the season.


Truck can be fixed, just hope your alright


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Four doe’s and fawns so far, all at the other end of the field. The shade is almost on me, man I can’t wait for November!
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 789819
> 
> 
> That sucks U of M! Glad you are okay. Having a loaner during hunting season isn't all bad. I had a white Colorado a couple years ago when my truck was in the shop. The bed looked good in red
> Front wheel is bent in pretty good


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Up to 7 now, you would need a cannon to hit them from here .
Flight


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

One small buck in the corn so far. Can see see the stalls moving and his head every so often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> ALWAYS HOOK YOUR RELEASE ON YOUR BOW!!!!! That way you will never forget it. Unless of course you forget your bow, then you may just be a lost cause.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Release is always on my wrist before I leave the house now. Haven't forgot the bow yet, lol.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

2 yearlings just feed through. I set up 25 yards too far. All deer have fed through the same area. I’ll be fixing that in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Just played cat and mouse with a nice six for about a half hour. Had him within 20, but no shots. Close, but no cigar. 
Had the ticker goin though. Thsts for.sure
<----<<<


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 789782
> 
> Helluva lot bigger than we all thought! Lol


The look on that kid's face is cracking my ass up!
Nice buck!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Yummy clover, at 12 yards


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

These girls walked by at thirty ft.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Up to 15 now, one small buck and one 3 year old 8 point that I probably would have shot if he wasn’t 200 yards away! Blood suckers are out in full force now, I’m thinking of slipping out of here before I get pinned. Flight


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got in from a 10 mile bike ride around the area. Deer everywhere. Can't believe how many were moving from 6:30 to 7:30. Maybe I should have battled the mosquitoes tonight


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

BigWoods said:


> Glad youre ok.
> 
> Why Dodge it when you can Ram it. Gotta stay positive that youre ok!


Boy that was a Jeep shot.


----------



## fishdude (Jun 3, 2014)

Had one yearling pass under me. Pretty sure I heard grunting or bleating behind some thick brush I couldn’t see through. I don’t know my deer vocalizations very well. Are deer generally pretty vocal this time of year?? I heard it 3 separate times all about 1 minute apart and in different spots as it was moving along. Wasn’t trees because there was no wind at all to move them. Anyone got any input?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

14 does 2 little bucks and a coyote that shut the deer movement down , but my son is hooked on tree stand hunting


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Congrats to those that saw deer. I didn't see any more during my evening wander/sit. However, on my way to the truck I heard a car hit a deer. The car is gone and I found the deer, a 1 1/2 year old doe. It's still alive but back legs or back is broken. Waiting on State Trooper to come put it down. I have my revolver but I called before dispatching it myself and they told me not to. So, it looks like I'm processing 2 roadkill deer this week. Thankfully, neither are from my bumper. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Saw zero, I don't think I have had a blank on an opener ever...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I stayed home to nock tune some arrows behind the polebarn. 
Probably could have gotten one if I really wanted. He was teasing me.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

fishdude said:


> Had one yearling pass under me. Pretty sure I heard grunting or bleating behind some thick brush I couldn’t see through. I don’t know my deer vocalizations very well. Are deer generally pretty vocal this time of year?? I heard it 3 separate times all about 1 minute apart and in different spots as it was moving along. Wasn’t trees because there was no wind at all to move them. Anyone got any input?


Bleating is pretty common this time of year as does communicate with their fawns.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


Congrats!


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

fishdude said:


> Had one yearling pass under me. Pretty sure I heard grunting or bleating behind some thick brush I couldn’t see through. I don’t know my deer vocalizations very well. Are deer generally pretty vocal this time of year?? I heard it 3 separate times all about 1 minute apart and in different spots as it was moving along. Wasn’t trees because there was no wind at all to move them. Anyone got any input?


I had a 6 point come by tonight and he definitely walked away grunting I was confused as well only deer I saw all night, 3 does and a nice 8 point this morning but no shots.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

What a night! The farm I hunt is half pumpkins, half corn. They are picking pumpkins so I hunted the corner of the corn knowing they would funnel out. I saw about 15 does, 9 bucks, 4 which were shooters (all 130"+), and 1 which was a giant, I'm guessing close to 160". All 4 shooters were within 30 yards and 2 offered my a shot. Another shooter and the big boy were still in the woods and I went to stand up in case they stepped out so I can get a shot - my freaking pocket zipper hit the stand, spooked the smallest buck, which then spooked the others. Unbelievable night.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, she's in the back of my truck now. State Trooper came and put her down. Bigger than any of my deer last year. Shame but it's almost like a karmic pat on the back for not dropping one of the smaller doe this morning. I just busied the hell out of my weekend. 

As an aside, is it so warm that I need to pack the chest cavity with a bag of ice? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

5 total, doe and fawn, one small 5 point and 2 small 6 points. I swear they are brothers. All within 10 yards and all got the pass. Great start to the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Well, she's in the back of my truck now. State Trooper came and put her down. Bigger than any of my deer last year. Shame but it's almost like a karmic pat on the back for not dropping one of the smaller doe this morning. I just busied the hell out of my weekend.
> 
> As an aside, is it so warm that I need to pack the chest cavity with a bag of ice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yea, maybe two bags. 

Your food plots are really doing well this year Mac's. Whatcha doing for fertilizer?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Blind air conditioning similar to a ozonics machine lol.and double as heater also. We will see if labtec Louis can come up with something. Lol back to watching my shooting lanes. Had a big shooter on cam the other night at 7 pm.hoping he shows up again when I can get a rage in the cage.


Thanks for the vote of confidence! I'll give it some thought in the morning on the lake. Ha ha. Got a new client lined up for (maybe) last trip of the year. #pikepalooza

Hope you stick one on the edge of one of your plots!! Enjoy the week, I know you will!!


----------



## fishdude (Jun 3, 2014)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Bleating is pretty common this time of year as does communicate with their fawns.


Thank you


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

6Speed said:


> Yea, maybe two bags.
> 
> Your food plots are really doing well this year Mac's. Whatcha doing for fertilizer?


 

As long as I don't wreck my trucks, I'll keep collecting deer that are freshly killed. I'd hate to let it go to waste. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful public land hunt this afternoon. Had the place to myself. Lone doe came out at 6:30 and fed to 20 yards broadside… which I promptly wiffed low on. At least I got the jitters out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Saw 8 or 9 deer. A couple of bucks. Closest was a big doe at 185. Guess I should have tried the other end of the field.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

My son and I were busted by a doe this morning. He’s still learning the ropes of what to do when a deer is coming. Went out for the evening hunt and my neighbors brother decided 7:30 was a great time to start riding his four wheeler around. So that shot the night. No sooner walk thru my door and my other neighbor calls he’s 80 and has some health problems. He shot a buck and needs help looking so my son and I head over. Started up the track and the buck only made it 60 yards. Hopefully all this comes out with some good karma for tomorrow’s hunt.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 789819
> 
> Front wheel is bent in pretty good


That’s never good. Hope everyone is ok. 

I thought I was having a crappy day….driving up to the cabin to hunt this evening and I picked up a 1/2” diameter 6” long bolt in my truck tire on I69…

.









Luckily I was able to find a tire shop that had a new set in stock and was able to get them installed this afternoon! Wasn’t planning on spending that cash today, but I needed new tires anyways. Unfortunately I didn’t get to the property in time to get out in my stand but did sneak into the main plot blind for the last 1.5 hrs. Didn’t see any deer though. 






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

all I saw was this spike. Had a doe blowing at me off to the left of him. He went and checked her out. Then came back out into the plot. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Good action in the foodplot while I was at my son’s football game.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

No deer for me tonight. Had a coyote come right to my tree at last light. I got drawn back on him but he turned and walked straight away from me, never gave me a shot and I could hardly see him at 30 yards as it was.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok. For the conclusion of opening day roadkill doe, here she is gutted and hanging. I've got 2 bags of ice in her cavity and I ratchet-strapped her closed enough to keep the cold in. At this rate, I'll be good on deer and full force on ducks if I keep winding up present when people run into them. 

Observations: 

She still had milk in her udders. Hopefully her fawns are big enough now. 

The officer's bullet did not pass through although I suppose it's designed to expand. 

Troopers have a laser sight on their handguns. 

It looks like I won't lose much meat. Maybe around one of the back hams depending on bone shards. 
























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I give you a lot credit mac. You always get into things and certainly ask a lot of questions about things you aren’t sure of. Great job


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

That’s what being a Michigan Sportsmen is suppose to be about in my opinion…helping each other.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

digdoghog said:


> Took this 6 from SE state land this morning at 7:45.
> So thick this time of year you can't see 40 yards so I thought I'd close my eyes and just listen, I'll surely hear any deer that get close. Closed my eyes for about 5 minutes, opened them and here he is standing 15 yards in front of me staring right up at me. Thought, well this is not going to end well. He just turned broadside, looked the other direction like "I dare you to shoot me", so I shot him. Double lunged him at 17 yards. He piled up within site, about 10 yards from spot I found buck last late October from same stand.
> View attachment 789769


Congrats!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 789782
> 
> Helluva lot bigger than we all thought! Lol


Nice..Congrats to the lady.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

shamanlk13 said:


> Took awhile but found her
> View attachment 789740
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Opening day was a success , with a pass. Made it back to a tall oak stand and 45 minutes into the hunt, a nice 8 pt followed the script ! Came in on a cleared trail , rubbed a tree and passed at 12 yds. Went to a hanging vine over a mock scape and marked that. Sized him up at apprize 2 1/2 , maybe 120, just outside of ears, but not the mass of a mature buck. Great encounter, non the less.Good luck to all.


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well we didnt find dads buck from the morning. It looks like it was a single lung and after 4 hours of tracking we lost blood about a mile away. We considered bringing in a tracking dog, but the deer was going into a large parcel of private land we dont have access to.

So we went back out last night and dad got a shot at another buck, although not as nice as the first one. So back out tracking after dark and found this guy piled up by the road. Quick gut job, pictures and back to camp after a long day.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins (Sep 15, 2020)

Got in for my first bow opener. Sun up to Sun down. It was a long and enjoyable day. I'm trying saddle hunting this season, and while I still have a few steps to work on, I enjoyed it much more than my climber for getting into a tree quick and quiet. Missed an opportunity on a buck by 3" haha, but it was a great time in the woods. Good luck to you all this weekend, I'm not going back out until later next week.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

drifter31 said:


> Well we didnt find dads buck from the morning. It looks like it was a single lung and after 4 hours of tracking we lost blood about a mile away. We considered bringing in a tracking dog, but the deer was going into a large parcel of private land we dont have access to.
> 
> So we went back out last night and dad got a shot at another buck, although not as nice as the first one. So back out tracking after dark and found this guy piled up by the road. Quick gut job, pictures and back to camp after a long day.
> 
> ...


Congrats! to Dad


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

drifter31 said:


> Well we didnt find dads buck from the morning. It looks like it was a single lung and after 4 hours of tracking we lost blood about a mile away. We considered bringing in a tracking dog, but the deer was going into a large parcel of private land we dont have access to.
> 
> So we went back out last night and dad got a shot at another buck, although not as nice as the first one. So back out tracking after dark and found this guy piled up by the road. Quick gut job, pictures and back to camp after a long day.
> 
> ...


Cograts to dad


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

kisherfisher said:


> Opening day was a success , with a pass. Made it back to a tall oak stand and 45 minutes into the hunt, a nice 8 pt followed the script ! Came in on a cleared trail , rubbed a tree and passed at 12 yds. Went to a hanging vine over a mock scape and marked that. Sized him up at apprize 2 1/2 , maybe 120, just outside of ears, but not the mass of a mature buck. Great encounter, non the less.Good luck to all.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> I give you a lot credit mac. You always get into things and certainly ask a lot of questions about things you aren’t sure of. Great job


Thanks. I'm just trying to learn a little bit about everything, lol. 

Here's some fun pics. I processed car mama all day yesterday. I've got one more front shoulder, ribs, and picking to go this morning. She yielded venison tacos for lunch and the button buck that I picked up last week (also roadkill that I rolled up on while driving to salmon camp) yielded smoked ribs for dinner. Overall, a helluva week for my freezer. I also cleaned, bagged, and processed my 5 kings from Thursday morning. My fingers are raw from the cutting table. 

I found the officer's bullet stick in the hide in the opposite shoulder. That gave me an opportunity to show my son the difference between a bullet before and after and explain the anatomy of a bullet.






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

